# Hello!



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

Good evening everyone! I'm new to this forum, so i thought i would introduce myself! I'm a 19 years old (20 next month!) baritone from Brasil aspiring to become an opera singer. I started taking lessons 1 and a half year ago and completely fell in love with this world of wonders that is opera. I look forward to my time on this forum and to meeting new people with a common interest in music, any music!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Volve, Welcome indeed to a fine forum with a lot of opera loving/knowledgeable members with whom I'm sure you'll find a lot of shared interest and enthusiasm for the genre. Alas, I wish I were one of them, but I'm not. Anyways, I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome, Volve - it's a great site full of interesting, informative, infuriating, witty, profound people. Enjoy!


----------

